# Nothwest Nissans Meet



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Date: March 30th, 2008
Time: 10am - ~4pm
Location: Golden Gardens Park
Address: 8498 Seaview Pl. NW

For those coming from far away, park information and address is located here at the seattle parks GG page:
Seattle Parks and Recreation: Golden Gardens Park

Also, the traditional entry route to the park along 85th Avenue is closed due to severe slide damage it sustained earlier this year. Take 45th St exit from I-5 and head west on 45th. Stay on 45th as it turns into N 46th, then turns into Market, then turns into Seaview ave. You will eventually end up at the meet.


----------

